# Some recent pics...



## Squirrel_Hunter_Gray (May 5, 2006)

Hello Folks:

Here are some pics from recent hunts in South Dakota and Virginia. Hopefully, the ones from Missouri will be coming soon!!! The one with the fox squirrels is a limit treed/caught by Gray's Prairie Daisy and Gray's Lone Ranger. The other two are from 2 different hunts in Virginia. The one with a single squirrel is Daisy's 1st gray squirrel and the other is after a hunt Dad and I made another day.

Thanks for lookin',

-Marc


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Nice pictures. What kid of dogs are thoughs?


----------



## Squirrel_Hunter_Gray (May 5, 2006)

They are Mountain (aka Treeing) Feist. To simplify things, we just call them feist dogs. 

-Marc


----------



## cottonmouth farms (Feb 17, 2009)

good looking dogs.


----------



## Dave K. (Aug 28, 2003)

I really like the look of those dogs.

Are they similar to a rat terrier?


----------



## 1100 LT20 (Jan 28, 2009)

nice looking dogs


----------



## Squirrel_Hunter_Gray (May 5, 2006)

ccccrnr said:


> how many kinds of feist are there, and what are they?
> 
> do they all do the same thing?


There are several different lines of feist. They are not all exactly the same in hunting style or looks. There are many similarities among the different lines but what variation there is results from the fact that until recently, very local types of feist dogs developed in geographic isolation.

You can begin to learn about the different types of feist by reading the book, Squirrel Dog Basics by David Osborn (Treetop Publications). He covers A LOT of different aspects of the "Squirrel Dog World" including breed descriptions.

There is also a good website or two online if you were to type "Squirrel Dogs" into a search engine but I do not want to post any so as not to make the moderators of this forum upset with me.

Officially, there is 1 or a few different breeds of feist depending on the registry. There are MANY distinct lines out there. Bacially, they are all the same "type" of dog.

Hope this helps,

-Marc


----------



## Squirrel_Hunter_Gray (May 5, 2006)

Dave K. said:


> I really like the look of those dogs.
> 
> Are they similar to a rat terrier?


Rat Terriers were developed from Feist dogs.

-Marc


----------



## Squirrel_Hunter_Gray (May 5, 2006)

1100 LT20 said:


> nice looking dogs


Thanks!


----------

